# hooking pc up to tv/surround sound



## sirricealot (Sep 21, 2009)

i think my problem is my sound card hardware, im using realtek hd audio manager, i have the rca to line out cable and its hooked up to the back of my 32inch samsung lcd tv. sound will not work. it worked with my other computer i had but i just built a new one. if you need the specs i can give it to you but i have a dvi video card and hooked it up. the video is fine, just the sound i cant get to work.
any ideas?
thanks.


----------

